# Lady J's R&B A.K.A. Real Music Thread...don't hate



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

Thread is what the title says...newer music is welcome, but focus will be 70s-90s 

Let's do dis then


[video=youtube_share;MK6JtN7fAjI]http://youtu.be/MK6JtN7fAjI[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6ar-7XfCUMo]http://youtu.be/6ar-7XfCUMo[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ah2ymWRquRo]http://youtu.be/ah2ymWRquRo[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;khj9jyNvhpQ]http://youtu.be/khj9jyNvhpQ[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;W2XhhuM9GZo]http://youtu.be/W2XhhuM9GZo[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rziDaP27Muw]http://youtu.be/rziDaP27Muw[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jjrIa3szE3w]http://youtu.be/jjrIa3szE3w[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;fQzyAfIl1Kg]http://youtu.be/fQzyAfIl1Kg[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pY-CACRCdt8]http://youtu.be/pY-CACRCdt8[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tiVR8sdFTTw]http://youtu.be/tiVR8sdFTTw[/video]

this is my jam damn...


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kdC-SCDJSN0]http://youtu.be/kdC-SCDJSN0[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0v3-XC-u2g4]http://youtu.be/0v3-XC-u2g4[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

This is newer but still a good song, fun to slow dance to 


[video=youtube_share;7LikAG3oAGc]http://youtu.be/7LikAG3oAGc[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

Ditto w/ this

[video=youtube_share;9O-_lwXfJPk]http://youtu.be/9O-_lwXfJPk[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kTQJ2QiK4QU]http://youtu.be/kTQJ2QiK4QU[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;P1NEnMfIhlc]http://youtu.be/P1NEnMfIhlc[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2HVpTaQ8q7Y]http://youtu.be/2HVpTaQ8q7Y[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;nfLEc09tTjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfLEc09tTjI[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;QUOkg4jFNus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUOkg4jFNus[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;GEGNjrE4S-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEGNjrE4S-E[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 9, 2013)

Probably bad choices but what do you expect from a cranky old white guy? Peace out and have a great night. Thanks for the tasty tunes you posted.


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;y7mwZULsVcQ]http://youtu.be/y7mwZULsVcQ[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 9, 2013)

hotrodharley said:


> Probably bad choices but what do you expect from a cranky old white guy? Peace out and have a great night. Thanks for the tasty tunes you posted.



Nope, they are all fantastic songs . Np about the tunes...feel free to come back and share some more


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;nKF56iSHUdY]http://youtu.be/nKF56iSHUdY[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;SY6tx8xEJKs]http://youtu.be/SY6tx8xEJKs[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 10, 2013)

Not old but I fucks with this song tuff

[video=youtube;51mR-z80X_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51mR-z80X_o&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;sKgCLVl-bGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKgCLVl-bGY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;oYwL-FzFDKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYwL-FzFDKQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------

